# French friends robbed in Portugal



## kc10 (Jan 28, 2010)

I know there will be a few questions asked about the coincidence of this but it is pure coincidence. 

Our French friends sent us an email today telling us that they have been robbed around Lisbon in Portugal. They have had two laptops stolen and cash. The word Gazes has been used. 

I have sent a PM with the text of the emails to Carl and Flo and asked for it to be translated. 

There's no disputing that they have been robbed but the circumstances wont be clear until I have a proper translation. 

If you are travelling in Portugal then please take extra care,

Keith.


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Sorry to hear of our friend plight.
Robbers thieves and vagabonds live all over the world.
A few weeks ago a near neighbour had his bungalow broken into.
The only thing stolen was in his safe. £500 :wink: 

He was the local policeman. :wink: 



Dave p


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

I have found Portugal one of the safest countries to travel in. Unfortunately Lisbon is an exception and does have its share of low life and like all large cities you have to be on your guard. Touch wood I have never had a problem in the three visits I have made there and have only been met with courtesy and honesty.

peedee


----------



## kc10 (Jan 28, 2010)

Agree with both posts. 

I haven't had any problems in Portugal either and agree it is a very safe country. I spent three months there a few years back with no problems at all. I don't know where in Lisbon this happened but hope to find out later.

Keith.


----------



## Carl_n_Flo (May 10, 2005)

Here we go - translation of 2 emails...........

_1) we are now back from Portugal. We have been gased and been stolen 2 laptops, money, documents (passport?), cameras and €250 in our wallet. We only had 10 cents to return to Belgium. The international insurance company has lent us €500 for fuel and péages on the motorway.

2)Gased and stolen in Lisbon. What a sad end for a holiday, normally we would have stayed for another two weeks._

Hope this helps...................

Flo


----------

